

China: Don't call yourself Dumbledore - tareqak
http://www.bbc.com/news/blogs-news-from-elsewhere-29688381

======
jenmcewen
Sound advice for anyone choosing a name in a foreign language. I lived and
worked in China and met numerous men with lofty names like Jenius (yes, with a
J) and King (1). I also worked with a Western man who renamed himself Dragun
(yes, with a U) when he moved to the heavenly kingdom.

edit: (1) This one is likely a translation of Wang into English.

~~~
soneil
Indeed. I work (remotely) with a gentleman named Wizard. It's still
surprisingly difficult to take seriously.

